# CZ 75b Retro grips



## duckfan55 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey all, I own a CZ 75B Retro, will the grips from the CZ 75 and 75B fit the 75B retro? Thanks for any help


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

From what I can tell it looks like they would, but I can't be sure.


----------

